# Anyone Feed Solid Gold Green Tripe?



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

After reading about the benefits of feeding green tripe to dogs in _Scared Poopless_, I am thinking about trying some for Lady.

Lady can't eat raw because of her diabetes, but I do feed her Natures Variety Prairie kibble and canned because it is high protein and similar to raw for those who can't eat a raw diet. It was recommended by her newest specialist, although I have been feeding it to her for about a year and a half.

Natures Variety doesn't have a tripe, but Solid Gold does. Anyone have any experience with it? I've heard it stinks, but that it is great source of nutrients and digestive enzymes.

Here it is:

http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/products/sh...60&code=260


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nope, sorry. I use Solid Gold Holistic - was trying to lower the protein a smidge - just incase Tink has any liver problems. He's scheduled for a bile acid test in the morning.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Nope, sorry. I use Solid Gold Holistic - was trying to lower the protein a smidge - just incase Tink has any liver problems. He's scheduled for a bile acid test in the morning.[/B]



Oh, dear. Just a precaution, right? Tink's not having any problems, is he?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441968
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly - precaution only. My friend who has two yorkies and one malt is a very active member in a liver shunt forum.
Her one yorkie had a liver shunt removed a year or so ago. Her other yorkie (same place Tink came from) is having problems, his bile acid test came back very high and he's got crystals and infection, etc. Now she just had her malt checked too because she's been acting differently - personality wise....and her count was very high too.

Soooooo, I promised we'd go and get tested. Hey wouldn't that something if that's the reason he acts like he does - and it could maybe be helped by diet and supplements! Just a thought.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

My Petco has it but the name alone is the reason I have thought twice about it. Just like the Evangers dog food the worst smelling dog food in the world. http://www.evangersdogfood.com/dog/ Snoopy loves it....I believe it's their cooking process that maintains all their vitamins and minerals. I fed him the whole chicken thighs.......if they can only do something about the smell I would feed him it all the time. :smpullhair:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> After reading about the benefits of feeding green tripe to dogs in _Scared Poopless_, I am thinking about trying some for Lady.
> 
> Lady can't eat raw because of her diabetes, but I do feed her Natures Variety Prairie kibble and canned because it is high protein and similar to raw for those who can't eat a raw diet. It was recommended by her newest specialist, although I have been feeding it to her for about a year and a half.
> 
> ...


Marj, I tried it with Scooby a long time back and he wouldn't touch it, but I do get the freeze dried green tripe in medallions and both boys turn cartwheels for it, they love it and it has the same benefit as the canned. A word of warning though it stinks, but it's very good for them and even with Koko's IBS it has no ill effect on him at all. I only give them a small amount as a treat each morning after they eat up all their breakfast, that is the best way to tempt them both to eat all their food :thumbsup: I buy it on line from this site, if you scroll down you will see the Freeze Dried Raw green tripe. You get 6 good sized medallions in a vaccuum sealed pack and they last a long time.

http://www.naturalpetmarket.com/results2.cfm


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> My Petco has it but the name alone is the reason I have thought twice about it. Just like the Evangers dog food the worst smelling dog food in the world. http://www.evangersdogfood.com/dog/ Snoopy loves it....I believe it's their cooking process that maintains all their vitamins and minerals. I fed him the whole chicken thighs.......if they can only do something about the smell I would feed him it all the time. :smpullhair:[/B]


Omg I had that Evangers chicken thighs too, I threw it out cos I thought it was off, it sure stank :new_shocked: and I didn't want to risk feeding it to Scooby, are you saying it's meant to smell like that? :w00t: Oh well, I didn't like the smell it was awful, but the green tripe medallions I get stink like that too, but I knew they were supposed to stink :smrofl:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady can't eat anything raw or freeze dried because of her weak immune system. Her body can't handle bacteria like a normal healthy dog can. I have to stick to canned/processed food.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Lady can't eat anything raw or freeze dried because of her weak immune system. Her body can't handle bacteria like a normal healthy dog can. I have to stick to canned/processed food.[/B]


Oh ok Marj, sorry I didn't realize, but the canned one would probably be ok for her then, what I did was to mix a small amount with the normal food and freeze the rest in small portions, but please be warned that it smells really bad, I know Koko would eat the canned one but Scooby wouldn't. They are both ok with the one I get though.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442015
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL....yes it is suppose to stink like that...I threw out the first can too then I bought more and read the can it says something about it being cooked in the can so the smell is strong! I asked the store employee also. :new_shocked:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The tripe is actually the lining of the cow's fourth stomach and I guess naturally just smells horrible. I am almost afraid to try it because I have a sensitive nose, but I've heard such good things about it. Maybe I'll just try one can to start and hold my nose?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have used it and all my dogs love it. I just add a spoonful to their meal. You will want to wash their face afterwards because it does stink.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Marj, I was a my local feed store today and Merrick has a canned food with Tripe in it. Maybe you could buy one and try it......I'm not buying it if everyone says it stinks though!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Marj, I was a my local feed store today and Merrick has a canned food with Tripe in it. Maybe you could buy one and try it......I'm not buying it if everyone says it stinks though![/B]


That's kind of what I'm thinking! A stinky face is more than I can handle! 

I like a kissable face! :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

If you have a sensitive nose I think you should really think twice about getting it. Bad smells make me gag no matter how I try to control it. I've tried everything from canned tripe to some kind of freeze dried fish treats that are supposed to be oh so healthy. Well maybe for them but not for me!! Yeeech.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG I just got the freeze dried tripe in a vaccumed packed package and as soon as I took it out of the box (mail order) I almost threw up. I don't even think I can open it!!!!!! Does the freeze dried suppose to smell like that too?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

They liked it....they really really liked it??????????? Have you ever gone to the fair or a farm and smelled cow dung? That is what this smells like.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! I'm glad I decided not to get any!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> They liked it....they really really liked it??????????? Have you ever gone to the fair or a farm and smelled cow dung? That is what this smells like.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Your post is funny!


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

So I decided to buy the Solid Gold Green Tripe even though everyone warns me about the stench. I decided to go for it anyway. (If you've ever been to the Asian grocery store-which I've been going to all my life) then you'll know why. I opened up the can and sniffed--nothing that can take down this Asian nose! So I put in her bowl. Usually Fendi can smell from a mile away when it's new food. She'll sniff it, look at me, sniff it, look at me. Then she'll lick it to see if she likes it. At this point, if she eats it, then I'm good. If she licked it, and look at me again...that means, "I don't like it." But the minute I put the bowl down, she ran RIGHT to eat and started gobbling it down immediately!! I've never seen her react to any food like it. 

Then after she's had her full, I decided to pick her up and cuddle...when OOOOOOOOOHHHHH BOOOOY!!! Us Asians eat tripe, but I've never smelled anyone (until now) with tripe-breath before. But it's so healthy for her that I think I'll go ahead and feed her the green tripe anyway. I've been looking for green tripe for so long because I've learned of its health benefits, and so if she likes it...how could I not give it to her? I'll just have to suck it up and not kiss her face for awhile...LOL.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> So I decided to buy the Solid Gold Green Tripe even though everyone warns me about the stench. I decided to go for it anyway. (If you've ever been to the Asian grocery store-which I've been going to all my life) then you'll know why. I opened up the can and sniffed--nothing that can take down this Asian nose! So I put in her bowl. Usually Fendi can smell from a mile away when it's new food. She'll sniff it, look at me, sniff it, look at me. Then she'll lick it to see if she likes it. At this point, if she eats it, then I'm good. If she licked it, and look at me again...that means, "I don't like it." But the minute I put the bowl down, she ran RIGHT to eat and started gobbling it down immediately!! I've never seen her react to any food like it.
> 
> Then after she's had her full, I decided to pick her up and cuddle...when OOOOOOOOOHHHHH BOOOOY!!! Us Asians eat tripe, but I've never smelled anyone (until now) with tripe-breath before. But it's so healthy for her that I think I'll go ahead and feed her the green tripe anyway. I've been looking for green tripe for so long because I've learned of its health benefits, and so if she likes it...how could I not give it to her? I'll just have to suck it up and not kiss her face for awhile...LOL.[/B]



You're a braver soul than I am!

I'll wait until the green tripe pill comes out!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=445120
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL......wait for the pill Marj but remember you still have to pick up Lady's poop! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> OMG I just got the freeze dried tripe in a vaccumed packed package and as soon as I took it out of the box (mail order) I almost threw up. I don't even think I can open it!!!!!! Does the freeze dried suppose to smell like that too?[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: This cracked me up, yes it's definately supposed to stink like that :HistericalSmiley: Our boys love love love it and it's good for them, but not too good on our noses :new_shocked: I think earlier on I did mention it stinks like nothing living, but the dogs just love it and can't get enough of it, and, it's good for their digestive system :new_shocked:


----------

